# Interested divers for a non-kayak dive trip



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey, maybe we could use Reds new boat :lol:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

umm, would love to tag along if possible! my missus and i just got our open water tickets, and off to vanuatu for 2 week dive trip in october, but weekends are good for me anytime after then.

would be great to be able to dive from the yak down the track, just need to figure out where and how  have been lurking on some forums trying to suss out the best ways, and what you can take under scuba in QLD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Sob... sniffle... hiccup... sob...


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

I'll be in, just need advanced warning so that I can organise the work load..

Bring on the bubble blowing!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Hang on... Gra there's something not right here. You saying you like cats?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

gra said:


> Only the plate alloy type.
> 
> Jon, You gotta think out side the square. Sell something. Preferably something the wife wont need anymore once she's had children. Like her sense of humour; or interest in sex..
> 
> Gra


If you decide to go ahead with the sale I'm looking for an interest in sex for my wife.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

gra said:


> Unfortunately a wife's sex-drive is a bit like a bee's sting. Once it's gone you cant put it back. Not yourself.


Yes but once the sting is gone the pain remains for some time and eventually just becomes an itch and lets not forget the swelling that is associated with it, that never seems to go.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Just to rock you to sleep by:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZeM+ZwAAEJfgAAQUK+WGhCgGIo/7/+gMAFDADVT9T0ammmp4iZANHqZB6IBgAaNDRhGTQaNNAYNT0RomI0CajI0AAzSbqkIwCngSHIELF6FlOB+MaBo3n6OdP4zcxhKI3ROHf8SI6tHMaTYr9hfCuCZsOoRS16tJSxVcVLMeNj8bIxvrrpsvAareU8HgyFUtpiSCgETUQw4g/NcLkIRytq/jBpCfPRt4I7jgEQu6hBa9lLi/gzvWQrdZEPaNnupBcQncOXS4w6Vkro0uWVEOHtwQZmxGmiCuoCJpQIOCAc4BXFepF2O++ChTi3ghum6mdNUsKvXIiWSjYXl4i8gMy6iitrHZsDJ5YoURVrWrSogQHEcdjgIDQS0pplaSVF/pvnElncswqyOYpYQfuSNSnOTsTDySL7xkstWcozHjFIzDB08QjlHXYTAXl2DPtBLAzgBMhbXf4u5IpwoSEvGfM4A


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

gra said:


> Just got to get a few refreshers done and we're there.Gra


So when are we doing this?? Or by when do we need to have this done by? Or can someone organize a group refresher at a better rate?

BUBBLES.....I WANT TO BLOW BUBBLEZZZ ;-)


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

I'm happy not to do a refresher, as I have my advanced ticket and have done a number of dives. Reallhy it's just like riding a bike.

Like you say if we do it then fine but if not no biggie for me, just up to the others now.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Have u guys gone yet? :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

matcoburn said:


> Have u guys gone yet? :lol:


They're waiting untill after the Townsville guys have a fishing outing together.


----------

